# how fast 100 amps



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

arklan said:


> ok so i was just cruising on ali baba and saw an electric car on there for 10k
> it has a 10kw ac motor at 96v and my calculations say thats just over 100a draw
> 
> my question is how much accelloration is that? thatd have to be really slow right?
> ...


10 kW is the motor rating, likely continuous or average. 400A is likely the controller current limit. Acceleration would likely be similar to a golf cart. If geared for NEV speeds (like 30mph tops) they can be pretty perky off the line but sluggish when they get going. Just guessing because I don't know what vehicle you're talkin' bout.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2014-new-min-family-cheap-electric_1663863107.html

this is the one


----------

